# waiting to start



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would start a  waiting to start thread.

im hoping to start either around crimbo or jan at the latest...would like to start asap but a break will be good i thnk

still haven't had a follow up through and its 2 weeks tomorrow since my bfn and i have to say i am looking forward to getting it as then i at least have a date to aim for.

i hate the waiting, im evening dreaming about it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I guess I'm waiting to start too.  

I hope things will progress quickly for you, with the clinic moving it doesn't always give assurance things are running smooth when you have to wait for paperwork etc  with more risk of it getting lost

Try and make the most of your drug free break.


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Kara and Andi,

Hope your both O.k. I know exactly what you mean Kara the waiting is hard-I do hope you get your follow up soon as you are right it is gd to have a certain date to aim for in your head and helps you plan etc but I think Andi's prob right you should enjoy your druig free time now Dec/Jan will be here before you know it! I hope you have some progress soon too Andi -have you had your open evening yet? -I'm waiting for my open evening at the moment the clinic told me very recently that it would be the beginning of Oct and then the treatment will start almost immediatly(day 21) but still haven't had letter One nurse I spoke to about a week ago said that I should be all done by Xmas or Jan at the latest but not sure whats going on because haven't heard anything yet?? I think this clinic move has slowed things down a bit-do you know if they've got a back log of patients?  I would really like to be done by Xmas as I've been ttc for over two years had 2 very early mc in past 4 years and an ectopic years ago when I was 19 (lost left tube) think other one must be  damaged -although I know its not blocked -had dye flushed through. Also got adheisons from prev op(tube removal) and a bit of endo -so don't think anything natural will happen and stay so just want to get it over with-quite terrified but excited! xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome ness

my follow up is on the 1st nov so not long at all and im looking forward to it and asking all my questions and there are many, but they know me far to well now lol

i think the wait will do us good as we have almost been going through tx for 3 years and had no break this year!!dh was ready for a break after the last full cycle but i felt the need to go for the fet, now we have both decided to have a break and it does feel right for us even though at times it will be hard

i think the move has effected the clinic but im sure it will all be back to norm very soon and im looking forward to seeing the new clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im waiting a long time, next appointment is my follow up on the 1st Novemeber and im feeling a little lost and wana start but a break is right

im having acupuncture and going to start thinking postive) well try)

may even detox before crimbo and do as much research as i can...i like that lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi ladies

This is definitely the thread for me as I am doing nothing BUT wait at the moment.  Have passed the 3 month mark on the waiting list but still seems like forever until I get my lap and hopefully once that is done I will be able to start around 6 weeks later.

Ness - might be worth you calling about your open evening.  We didn't get a letter about it; it was down to us to book an available date (of course things may have changed with the move, in which case ignore me    )

Sally xxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Ness I didn't have a letter RE open eve.  A nurse rang a Fri eve to say next one was Wed, so went along! Give them a ring-can't harm!  A girl in work had similar diagnosis as you Ness and she was told if by some miracle she did get pregnant it would def be eptopic... She is now 8 weeks preg and mum and baby are fine... so don't quite give up a natural preg!!!!
I give some great advice sometimes, just wish I could take it!!!
Andi and Kara really hope your waiting game is soon over!
Love to you all! X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

acupuncture is going really well and im so pleased i decided to do it....time to get fit etc in prep for another cycle

i have been feeling low so i kept of the boards for a bit 

hope your all well?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Been thinking about you Kara - not long now til your appointment.  It must be really hard to keep a brave face on things but for what it's worth, your attitude has been an inspiration to me as someone just starting out. Glad you're enjoying the acu....I can't decide whether to continue with mine or not....I am definitely sticking with reflexology as it is sooooooooooo relaxing  

Hiya Ness, Scouse and Andi - hope you're all doing OK.

Sendng everyone oodles of love and good wishes. xxx


----------

